# Sponsoring a de facto



## Anika1009 (Feb 20, 2016)

Good day everyone my husband is Permanent resident in australia were married for 10 yrs and have 2 children. Then i found out that he had an affair to a young lady for not so long who is still studying there in sydney can my husband sponsor her even we are married and not legally separated? What if my husband become citizen in australia is there a possibility that he can make a divorced paper there even i dont want to separate with him. Im here in the philippines idk what i am going to do?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

As a Permanent Resident, (no need to be a citizen) he is able to get a divorce, if he wishes, subject to court rules. Normally 12 months separation will do. This also applies to marriages made overseas.

Normally a Property Settlement is done before the divorce.
Property and finances after separation - Family Court of Australia

Did you live with him in Australia ?


----------



## Anika1009 (Feb 20, 2016)

if he get a divorce paper they can do whatever they wAnt and our marriage will be nullify even i cant sign the divorce paper? We are not leaving together my husband is in aus and me and ours kids are here in the phils


----------



## Anika1009 (Feb 20, 2016)

They are not together right now they are in different state 
Im hurting coz we have children our youngest is 4mos old baby and he get here in the phils last december to spent his vacation with us i cant imagine we need to separate coz we dont have fights or problems


----------

